# The other day I couldn't stop myself from sliding down the mountain...Help?!



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

Was riding The Canyons on a relatively steep and bumpy trail. Lost an edge and took a seat and could not stop myself from sliding and ran into a tree after picking up speed for over 100 yards.

How the hell do you tackle this scenario best? It was probably one of the scarier moments of my life.


----------



## IowaBoarder (Jun 3, 2015)

I've only had this happen once, although didn't run into a tree. I just tried to dig my heels in to slow myself down and threw my arms like a snow angel to try and stop. Probably not the smartest thing to do with the arms as it could lead to something terrible, especially since I have a partially torn rotator cuff and two torn labrums but in the moment it seemed right. Other will probably have a better idea on how to actually stop in this situation, but it worked for me


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

You need to figure out how to get to your toe side. On a steep pitch, regardless of what kind, you'll never have as much edge control heel side as you still your side. Personally if I take a seat on a steeper pitch, I just angle my edge left and down, set a line and pop right back up,


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm 300 lbs and have not had this be a problem. I have gone down going 40+, 50+ MPH and still am able to use my edge to slow down enough to pop up. Keep your arms out from under your body. Do not slam your edge into the ground too hard, just shave the ice to burn speed off.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I had this problem in a steep chute last spring and had to use an ice axe (Whippet, actually) to stop. Was pretty scary. I was on heelside edge..


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

Its very easy. Once you loose your edge and start to slide on your back or chest, bend your knees and spike your board into the snow whether it be toe or heel edge. As soon as you spike the board into the snow, push off and you can regain your edge and either stop or continue to ride. Its easier if you're on your back but can be done from toe side with a little extra effort. If you're going down slope head first, use your hand to spin you around so that your board is downhill.


----------



## njfastlfie (Dec 24, 2013)

So lift the board and slam it into the ground?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

deagol said:


> I had this problem in a steep chute last spring and had to use an ice axe (Whippet, actually) to stop. Was pretty scary. I was on heelside edge..


Lol, totally different riding a 50 degree plus ice chute vs a blue groomer.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

njfastlfie said:


> So lift the board and slam it into the ground?


If your going to fast your just going to blow something out, like your knee or a bone break, burn off a little speed first.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Maybe you should stick to lower angle terrain before you get somebody hurt?


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

njfastlfie said:


> So lift the board and slam it into the ground?


Spike rather than slam. Try to do it with accuracy rather than panic.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Last weekend turtled for about 100 yds and spun a 7 while blasting a open and unpopulated blue. I kept the board up and wondering when I was going to stop. I'm hesitant to put the board down....cause you can launch yourself to another set of problems. But it does depend if ice vs pow vs groomed or a in a no-fall chute.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Argo said:


> Lol, totally different riding a 50 degree plus ice chute vs a blue groomer.


I've never been to the Canyons, but he said it was steep...

I guess steep is a relative term, though..:facepalm1:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

Dig the heel edge in is the only way.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

Arch your back to get your heel edge(or your heel cups) to dig in. If it is steep enough be ready to ride back out of it. You are probably better off trying to stop than pop back up. If you don't know what you are doing you can over compensate and end up on your belly head first sliding down. Not as easy to arch like that.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

njfastlfie said:


> So lift the board and slam it into the ground?


Be careful, that's pretty much how McMorris broke his femur


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Argo said:


> If your going to fast your just going to blow something out, like your knee...


+1

Or teeth, cos the momentum of upper body will move your head quickly in direction of your knees of edge is slammed too harshly & you're not prepared to absorb


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

njfastlfie said:


> Was riding The Canyons on a relatively steep and bumpy trail. Lost an edge and took a seat and could not stop myself from sliding and ran into a tree after picking up speed for over 100 yards.
> 
> How the hell do you tackle this scenario best? It was probably one of the scarier moments of my life.


You need to learn how to use your momentum to pop yourself back up.
If you don't get injured on the initial bail, you should be back on your feet within 10 feet.

If the shit your riding is that steep? How do you not know that yet?
That's not a dig, I'm dumbfounded. You should.



Also when you are sliding like that, you tend to extend your legs.
That puts your board edge, perpendicular to the slope.

There's about a 100% chance you aren't running a board with NO boot overhang. That's what seems to be the Golden Rule (Wives tale)

I like to ride steep stuff too, I also like to be able to stop, dig my edge in & stay there when I want too.

That's the main reason I like wide boards, not for carving groomers with my tits rubbing the ground.
Cause I can't do that, yet. haha


TT


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Hah, this happened to me on Saturday on a red run. Slightly steeper section but icy as fuck. Slid down on my ass on that ice for over 50ft, didn't dig in just started gradually applying pressure on my heel edge till I stopped, no problem. Gotta bend your knees otherwise only your heelcup will grind against the ice.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

mojo maestro said:


> Maybe you should stick to lower angle terrain before you get somebody hurt?


Probably this. I watched a woman just yesterday slide headfirst on her back down a groomer, went off trail into the trees. I thought she was gonna leave on a stretcher. Miraculously she didn't seem to be terribly hurt, but that was a sickening crunch.


----------



## bassness (Dec 30, 2014)

wrathfuldeity said:


> ..cause you can launch yourself to another set of problems.


I lost a toe edge on an icy patch this weekend and went to my hands and knees to slide it out. The nose of the board dropped then caught in the snow and pole vaulted me into a front flip. I landed on my back but fortunately I was wearing a padded vest/spine protector and all was well.


----------



## nutmegchoi (Feb 10, 2016)

Sounds like you were on a trail that was over your ability to ride/stop.
I've never been in the situation like that, but I can only imagine it's very hard thing to do until you burn off enough speed.
(that probably happened on your heelside, correct?)
If you try to stop while it's carrying the momentum, you are going to catch and blow something (most likely knees) or launch yourself to whole new mess.
There were suggestions to get yourself out of that situation, but if you can't ride the terrain to begin with, that'll be very hard to follow.
I suggest start small and push yourself up little by little.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

We actually used to practice sliding out on icey blues just to feel it and learn to safely stop or pop up. Just start practicing turtle or penguin slides. Then you will learn how to maneuver yourself around and steer your direction.


----------



## XxGoGirlxX (Jan 15, 2016)

I'm totally trying this "drill"haha penguin is head first on the tummy I assume and turtle is on the back??? Haahahahahahha i so wish I could have this filmed . I love entertaining others on my mountain lol!


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Argo said:


> I'm 300 lbs and have not had this be a problem. I have gone down going 40+, 50+ MPH and still am able to use my edge to slow down enough to pop up. Keep your arms out from under your body. Do not slam your edge into the ground too hard, just shave the ice to burn speed off.


This!!!!! ^^^^^

Get that angle as low as (no matter heel or toe edge) possible between the base and the surface of the snow!!!!! So it's shaving/scraping as opposed to digging in!!!!!

Once you've washed off some speed, you'll get a feel for where the edge is, and you'll be able to get back up on it and gain full control again!!!!! 

Digging your edge in like an anchor is only gonna get some pole vault action, or some serious bone and ligament damage!!!!!


----------

